# Pregnant after lodge initial application FSW PR 2014



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi,

We have recently lodge application for FSW 2014, The CIC has received our documents on 16th December 2014 and as everybody knows that initially we never know about our of application consideration.

My wife is a main applicant and today only we came to know that she is a 3 weeks pregnant. My question is, is it ok if my wife conceives before granting PR.? If yes then what is the additional information/requirement we have to provide other than intimating medical officer at the time of medical check up or in other way what can be done in this case. I read somewhere that we have to provide available funds proof so that we can take care of baby.

Thanks in advance. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no connection between PR Status and pregnancy. If you come to Canada on PR visa after child is born you'll need to add him/her to your application. If child is born in Canada between your arrival and becoming eligible for healthcare you'll need to pay all maternity costs.


----------

